# Beztēma >  Vēja ģeneratori un enerģijas uzkrāšana.

## Raimonds1

Perspektīva varētu but uzkrāšana ar saspiestu gaisu, jo zemas uzturēšanas izmaksas un interesanti varētu būt vertikālās ass ģeneratori, jo nav ģenerators jācel augšā, visus pārnesumus un rotejošo asi var stiprināt ar vienkaršiem metinājumiem, nevis stikla šķiedru.

----------


## karloslv

Pie zemes nepūš tik stiprs vējš. Mazām mājsaimniecības jaudām manuprāt vertikālā ass ir overkills. Vēl mīnusi - aizņemtā vieta, sānu slodzes uz asi un gultņiem.

Nesapratu īsti par stiklašķiedras stiprinājumiem. HAWT, ko es konkrēti būvēju, ir ar metāla gultņiem un metāla rotoru, tur nekāda stiklašķiedra nav nepieciešama. Tāpat ir arī visiem citiem entuziastiem, par kuru darbu esmu lasījis. Spārnus var iztēst no koka, var līmēt no stiklašķiedras līdzīgi kā vējadēļus. 

Enerģijas uzkrāšana - tad jau drīzāk pumpēt siltumu zemē. Saspiests gaiss arī varētu nebūt slikta doma. Tikai kā šo uzkrāto enerģiju pārvērst elektrībā vai siltumā? Kaut gan neesmu pārliecināts, ka gaisā var daudz uzkrāt. Reiz domājām par to, cik daudz ūdens nepieciešams pacelt, teiksim 5m augstumā, lai ar šo potenciālās enerģijas starpību viena saimniecība visu dienu būtu nodrošināta ar elektrību (pat pieņemot 100% enerģijas atgūšanu). Nu sanāca kaut kas ap futbola laukumu. Diez vai tu gribēsi tādu baseinu turēt dārziņā. Un tas ir simtiem tonnu ūdens, kas paceltas vairāku metru augstumā.

----------


## Delfins

> Saspiests gaiss arī varētu nebūt slikta doma. Tikai kā šo uzkrāto enerģiju pārvērst elektrībā vai siltumā?


 Piemērs iz dzīves - pumpējot riepu velosipēdam, gaiss nedaudz iziet caur škirbiņu... ventiļs paliek karsts  ::   Protams, siltuma enerģija relatīvi mikroskopiska, bet tomēr  :: 

Saspiests gaiss var griezt rotoru (tipa speciāls dzinējs, kur degvielas vietā padod saspiesto gaisu) - līdzīgs paņēmiens ir tiem akmeņu/asfalta dauzītājiem (kā viņus tur sauc pareiz?)

----------


## Velko

Ar to gaisa saspiešanu arī sanāk interesanti efekti.
* gaisu (vienalga kādu gāzi) saspiežot paaugstinās tās temperatūra (ideālās gāzes vienādojums - pV = nRT). 
* tā kā gaiss sasilst, tad to varam izmantot - teiksim, uzsildīt ūdeni priekš dušas.
* ja tagad sākam šo saspiesto gaisu izmantot turbīnā, tad iegūstam daļu enerģijas (ne vairāk kā pieļauj Karno cikls visdrīzāk tomēr - Rankina cikls. To varētu iebarot ģeneratoram. Kā blakusproduktu iegūstam *aukstu* gaisu.
* auksto gaisu varam pūst ofisos, mājās utml. - izmantot kondicionieru vietā.

----------


## Raimonds1

ar saspiesto gaisu var pa tiešo griezt siltumsūkņa kompresoru, ja COP ir ap 4 vai 5, tad var iegūt vēl vairāk siltuma  ... 

kas attiecas uz enerģijas daudzumu - ir mašīnas ar saspiesta gaisa tvertni, kas var nobraukt 100km, stacionāram aparātam vajag labu tēraudu un sertificētu metinātāju un kādas 200atm var saspiest  :: 

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

http://www.engineair.com.au/

----------


## Raimonds1

Šodien Explorer rādīja par Londonas Tauera tiltu. Hidrosistēma, enerģiju uzkrāj čuguna gabals, ko paceļ ar tvaika motoru, kad jāpaceļ tilts ātri, tas čuguns spiež uz virzuli, kas padod ūdeni hidrocilindros, kas to tiltu virina. Gan jau ka cilindra vietā var likt hidromotoru un enerģijas uzkrāšanai celt nevis ūdeni, bet 8x blīvāko čugunu - mazak vietas aiznem.

----------


## Delfins

A moš svinu !?

----------


## Raimonds1

tonna chuguna maksaas mazaak, nekaa svina un bliivuma starpiiba 7 un 11tonnas uz kubikmetru nav tik liela

liek akji, paarveidotaaju un akjim parallleli kaadu supercAP KONDIKJI, KAS SEKUNDES 5 VAR MAX SLODZES TUREET, kameer mehaanika iedarbojas

----------


## sharps

vertikaalaas ass veeja gjeneratoriem ir vismazaakais lietderiibas koeficients, bet ir savas priekshrociibas. nevajag mekleet veeja virzienu.

----------


## Didzis

Nav ideāla vēja ģenerātora. Vertikālās ass ģenerātors vairāk ir piemērots amatieru apstākļiem, bet horizontālās ass, vairāk profesionālām vajadzībām. Vēja enerģiju uzkrāt ir pilnīgi bezcerīgi. Tak parēķiniet paši, cik enerģijas var dabūt iekšā kādam dzelzsgabalam un pofig vai to silda, vai paceļ gaisā. Nu sakrāsiet enerģiju priekš sažām dienām un viss, a ko pārējo laiku? Tā pat, zemi arī neizdosies sasildīt. Saspiesta gaisa iekarta būs dārgāka par elektrības rēķinu privātmājai simts gadu garumā un beigās tāds pirdiens vien iznāks.

----------


## Raimonds1

energiju var sakrāt dažādi, tikai jāpiedomā -
 variants - liels vējš, uzsilda 500litrus par 60 grādime - temperaturu starpība ar apkārtejo vidi liela, ar visu siltumizolāciju - zudumi
vai uzsilda 10 tonnnas par pāris gradiem - temperaturu starpība maza
vai caur siiltumsūkni ar COP koeficientu 4 to pašu = no katra kilovata izpumpē 4.

kas attiecas uz gaisu, tad tas ir labs tāpēc, ka vienreiz uzmetinata tā cisterna ir papraktiski mužīga
tas austrālu gaisa motors varetu but labs, pie tam frančiem ir motors, kas darbojas gan kā ieksdedzes, gan kā saspiesta gaisa motors
ir varianti, ka partaisa ieksdedzes motorus vecos

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, varu piekrist, bet par UTES (underground thermal energy storage) gan nesaki tā. Kaut kur atceros lasījis, ka skandināvi baigi pavelkas par šito, pumpē dziļurbumos siltumu. 
Lūk:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seasonal_thermal_store

----------


## Didzis

Interesanti būtu paskatīties, kur uz 0,06 hektāru zemes pleķīša  novietot 10 tonnu cisternu un vēl vēja ģenerātoru.Siltumsūknis arī nav nekas ideāls. Tas bez elektrības nedarbojas, bet elektrība paliks tikai dārgāka un tā nav atjaunnojamais enerģijas avots. Tā pat, siltumsūknis ļoti dārgi maksā.

----------


## karloslv

Da nu, tad jau var argumentēt ar to, ka dzīvoklī arī tas viss nesalien. Neviens jau nesaka, ka runa ir par mazdārziņu īpašniekiem.

----------


## Raimonds1

2x2x2metri klucis būs 8 tonnu cisterna  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savonius_wind_turbine

par principiem

http://www.macarthurmusic.com/johnkwils ... urbine.htm

kā taisīt

http://www.re-energy.ca/pdf/wind-turbine.pdf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hALmHf7k31E
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... arch_type=

----------


## Raimonds1

Vakar National Geographics Planētas mehāniķi ņēma 2 deviņu litru balonus ar 300Atm gaisa, pievienoja 2 gaisa dzinējus pie velosipēda un ar patēriņu 7L sekundē braukāja pa pilsētu.

----------


## karloslv

Nu, un prieks ilga 771 sekundi?

----------


## zzz

Prieksh paraadiishanas Discovery pilniigi pietiekami. Kaa arii pokemonam raimondinjam kaarteejaa iespeeja pafanot par milzu Izgudrojumuuuuu!!! energjeetikas  un transporta jomaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

mašīna ar 300litru balonu arī bija.

Un , ja par topika tematu, tad vēja enerģijas uzkrāšanai nav jāņem dārgie baloni.
zzz -  iedzer tējiņu, labi !

----------


## dns69

sveiki kads zin ka uzbuvet veja generatoru 

atradu netaa visaadus saitus bet iisti nevaru tikt skaidrs... kadus magnetus lietot rotoram un kadu vadu izmantot statoram - izoletu neizoleetu utt... 
uztaisiju no apaljajiem tumbu magnetiem rotoru un tinumus uztinu ar neizoletu kapara vadu ... bet nekas nesanaaca ::  mosh par taalu viens no otra  ::  

HELP plz

----------


## Vikings

1. Ieej EOZ.lv forumā, tur sadaļā Darbmācības stūrītis ir laba diskusija par vēja ģeneratoriem un izrādās, ka labāks par magnētiem ir ģenerators ar ierosmes tinumu. 
2. Lasi vairāk, meklē gatavus projektus ar attieksmi "nu moš sanāks ja tur kādi magnēti kaut ko kustēsies" točna nekas nesanāks.
3. Ieliec sīkāku savas konstrukcijas aprakstu - bildes, vijumu skaits, statora serde utt.
4. Visu izdari līdz galam un neatliec.

----------


## Epis

Es nesen to EOZ diskusījai arī palasīju un nevarēju īsti atrast to vietu kur kāds teiktu ka ne magnēiskie ir labāki par magnētiskajiem, vienīgais iemesls kas man nāk prātā varētu būt tas ka nemagnētu motoriem nav statistiskā griezes momenta (holding torque) līdz ar to spārni var sākt griezties no 0 pie viss mazākā vēja, viss kas jāpārvar ir gūltņu berze, bet Permanent Magnet motoriem visiem ir Holding torque (viss lielākais soļu motoriem) un tad spārni sāks kustēties tikai tad kad pūtīs jau normāls vējš.
Bet vispār ja skatās uz pašu vējģenerātoru tad būtiski šī zemā griešanās starta pretestība (berze,motora holding torque) ir Lift  tipa spārnu dzirnavām (ir 2 tipu spārni “drag” type and the “lift” type) bet tām otrām Drag type tas principā ir viengalga jo viņas iet ar zemeiem apgriezieniem un lielu griezes momentu  tākā tur pat viss izdevīgāk būtu likt klāt pa taisno Solļu motoru.

Es ja kas nesen izmēģināju apskatītes kā soļu motors ģenerē elektrību un baigi labi, pielodēju Led diodi pie motora pinuma 2 vadiem un lēnām griezu un Leds uz katra impulsa iemirgojās tākā viss notiek motors ģenerē  :: . 

Efektivitāte ir lielāka magnētu metoriem.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja kādam interesē, Fononā, tajā kas uz 11.trambulja marshruta  ::   bija ķīniešu 8kW vienfāzīgais ģenģeris par Ls140, pliks, bez nekā, tikai  jāgriež ar 3000rpm. Jāpieliek reduktors un spārni  ::  Var jau skatīties krutos generatorus, reduktorus un parejo no super materialiem, bet vai tik tāds, kurš varbūt būs uz pusi neefektīvāks par to kruto, bet maksas 10x mazak, nebūš īstais risinājums. Protams, jāskatās, uz kuru ģenerācijas vai enerģijas uzkrāšanas daļu santīmu čakarēt nevajag, kaut vai uz spiediena baloniem laikam tomēr nē.

----------


## Epis

Nu lēti jau tie parastie 3fāžu motori ir, bet kā ir ar to motoru darba mūža ilgumu proti cik ilgs ir tas oglīšu,suku un citu to jaudas pārvades elementu mūžš ?? es varēju atrast google tādus biršu mūža ilguma ciparus 3000h un kautkādiem krutajiem motoriem no 11000-15000h  domāju ka kādam Lētajam motoram tas cipars varētu būt zems. tākā domāju ka ilgtermiņā (kādi 10-20gadi) dārgais magnētu motors bez birštēm atmaksātos.

----------


## Vikings

Epi un Raimond palasiet taču to EOZ diskusiju, tur ļoti labi izstāstīts par ģeneratoriem un tieši kā dēļ izmantot ģeneratorus ar ierosmi nevis pastāvīgajiem magnētiem.

----------


## sharps

> Ja kādam interesē, Fononā, tajā kas uz 11.trambulja marshruta   bija ķīniešu 8kW vienfāzīgais ģenģeris par Ls140, pliks, bez nekā, tikai  jāgriež ar 3000rpm. Jāpieliek reduktors un spārni  Var jau skatīties krutos generatorus, reduktorus un parejo no super materialiem, bet vai tik tāds, kurš varbūt būs uz pusi neefektīvāks par to kruto, bet maksas 10x mazak, nebūš īstais risinājums. Protams, jāskatās, uz kuru ģenerācijas vai enerģijas uzkrāšanas daļu santīmu čakarēt nevajag, kaut vai uz spiediena baloniem laikam tomēr nē.


 
reduktors tev izmaksaas 10x daargaak par to kjiinieshu gjeneratoru. veeja stacijaam gjeneratori jaaizveelas maksimums ar 400rpm. tad veel pareekjini spaarnu garumu pie 8kW. duusha tev aatri apskriesies. ja kaadreiz buutu maaciijies un pats apreekjinaajis kaadu reaalu veeja gjeneri, tad shitaadas muljkjiibas negvelztu.

ja reiz viss tik leets buutu tad katraa zemnieku saimnieciibaa sen jau taadi gjeneratori buutu salikti.

----------


## Raimonds1

Dizemžel man paslaik nav fotoaparāts, tad es parādītu pāris zobratus, kādi man ir un cenu arī pateiktu  :: 

Un esmu jau agrāk izteicis interesi par verikālās ass aparātiem, ja kas.
Un tabuliņa man ari par par horizontālo asi
rotora diametrs 2,4 metri
 vēja atrums:
1 m/s = 0.68 w
2 m/s = 5.48 w
3 m/s = 18.48 w
4 m/s = 43.81 w
5 m/s = 85.57 w
6 m/s = 147.86 w
7 m/s = 234.8 w
8 m/s = 350.49 w
9 m/s = 499.04 w
10 m/s = 684 w ( veeja aatrums km/h = 36 )
11 m/s = 911.15 w
12 m/s = 1182 watt
13 m/s = 1503 w
14 m/s = 1878 w
20 m/s = 5476 w (70 km/h )
30 m/s = 18.48 kW

----------


## sharps

> Dizemžel man paslaik nav fotoaparāts, tad es parādītu pāris zobratus, kādi man ir un cenu arī pateiktu 
> 
> Un esmu jau agrāk izteicis interesi par verikālās ass aparātiem, ja kas.
> Un tabuliņa man ari par par horizontālo asi


 
nu lej tik taalaak. vertikaalaa ass vinja. tu vai maz zini ko par lietderiibas koeficientiem?

----------


## Raimonds1

zinu gan, tāpat to, cik maksā  dažādi pārnesumi, kuri nav jāstīvē mastā.

----------


## sharps

> zinu gan, tāpat to, cik maksā  dažādi pārnesumi, kuri nav jāstīvē mastā.


 nu nu  :: 
ja zinaatu, tad taa nefanotu par V ass dzirnavaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu bet padomā, kādu laukumu var aptvert ar vertikālas ass iekārtu, nedaudz padomājot, ka atbalstīt rotējošās daļas.

Un ar cik maziem ātrumiem var darboties.

----------


## sharps

Raimondinj par laukumiem es ljoti labi zinu. bet vai tu zini ka palielinot laukumu kaut kaadaa momentaa lietderiiba tev krasi ies uz leju.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai par vertikalas ass specifiku mainot laukumu neesi dzirdējis?

----------


## sharps

> Vai par vertikalas ass specifiku mainot laukumu neesi dzirdējis?


 raimondinj labaak nodorabojies ar politisko demagogjiju citur  :: 
atkaartoju veelreiz laukumu tu vari mainiit peec sirds patikas, bet veeja nehomogenitaati izmainiit tu nevareesi.

----------


## Epis

Pa vēja gēnerēšanu tad EOZ forumā viens uzraka kārtējo jauno ideju proti ģenerēt ar lodojošiem pūķiem(izpletņiem) jeb foil Kite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foil_kite 
un firma kas to dara ir kitegen.com
cena šitiem sporta pūķiem ir no 40 (var pacelt cilvēku) un tā līdz pat 400-500Ls bet nu ja paņem lētāko pa 40Ls + 2 motorus+2viņķas,troses un itkā lieta darīta, vienīgā prolbēma vaig tādu pajaudīgu elektroniku, jo tie motori strādās abos režīmos (ģenerēs un griezīs) tākā vaidzēs draiveri + lai nebūtu pašam jāregulē pūķa lidojums tad tur vēl vaig tādu super inteliģentu kontrollieri (kompis, vai kāds cits sīkais procis) + kādu sensoru ko kabināt uz tā pūķa lai zinātu viņa atrašanās vietu un pārvietošanās ātrumu. 

Pēc kitegen lapā ieliktās informācijas tāda liela Pūķu spēkstacīja var sarežot elektrību par 0.03eiro kw/h   ::  
 lētāk par fosīlo !!! tas ir kādas 10-20x lētāk nekā ar tām 3spārnu vēja turbīnām   ::  

šito ideju būtu patiešām vērts paskatītes,papētīt dziļāk.

----------


## sharps

ne visas inovaacijas ir taas labaakaas. jaaprot izsijaat graudus no peelavaam. skatos ka vienas pelavas vien birst. nekaa jauna taa arii nespeejot atrast. viss ko tagad te birdina kaa inovatiivu ir labi aizmirsts vecais.

PS
mazliet jau apnika shitais  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nez kāpēc firmas ražo, cilvēki pēta, ir n-tie forumi un viss notiek.

Vertikalās ass ģenerators ar lielu virsmas laukumu relatīvi tuvu zemei, var realizēt 
konstrukcijas ar lētakiem materiāliem.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... type=&aq=f
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1219558/t ... v3_5_vawt/
http://www.aero-tek.eu/aerotek.html

----------


## Epis

ja jau Kitegen ir labi aizmirsts vecais tad kādēļ mēs tik dārgi maksājam par elektrību ?? un kur ir tā lētā vēja elektrība ?? 

protams ka lidojošie pūķi kā tādi ir ļoti ļoti veci, bet redz ka līdz šim neviens nebīja uztaisījis to automātisko vadības,kontrolles sistēmu kas būtu derīga elektrības ģenerēšanai tākā tas tomēr ir kautkas jauns un vēl nebījis.

----------


## sharps

> Nez kāpēc firmas ražo, cilvēki pēta, ir n-tie forumi un viss notiek.
> 
> Vertikalās ass ģenerators ar lielu virsmas laukumu relatīvi tuvu zemei, var realizēt 
> konstrukcijas ar lētakiem materiāliem.


 noraushu vecai propelleru lidmashiinai spaarnus uzlikshu 12m mastu ar paarsimts vatu gjeneri un taa konstrukcija izmaksaas buus leetaaka par tavu V ass dzirnavu.
ja reiz V ass ir tik ljoti uber leeta un efektiiva, tad kaadeelj "stulbie" daanji un vaacieshi (kas ir lielaakie pasaulee veeja staciju izstraadee) veel jo projaam razho propellera tipa dzirnavas. ne jau aiz iegribas ka taa vajag, bet taadeelj ka efektivitaates un cenas attieciiba ir vislabaakaa un tirgus taadas pieprasa. kaa arii no teh apkopes viedoklja visleetaakaas.
ir protams parametri kas V assij ir labaaki par H ass dzirnavaam, bet tas arii viss.





> ja jau Kitegen ir labi aizmirsts vecais tad kādēļ mēs tik dārgi maksājam par elektrību ?? un kur ir tā lētā vēja elektrība ?? 
> 
> protams ka lidojošie pūķi kā tādi ir ļoti ļoti veci, bet redz ka līdz šim neviens nebīja uztaisījis to automātisko vadības,kontrolles sistēmu kas būtu derīga elektrības ģenerēšanai tākā tas tomēr ir kautkas jauns un vēl nebījis.


 maksaajam daargi par elektriibu taapeec ka iepeerkam to. veeja energjija buus daarga tikmeer kameer atomenergjijas, naftas un gaazes cenas buus zemas.
puukjus kjiinieshi izgudroja ne jau taapeec lai maziem beerniem priecinjs buutu. tas bija pirmais meegjinaajums lai atklaatu gaisa un uudens kugjnieciibu. galu galaa nonaaca pie secinaajuma ka ar lietderiibas koeficientu zem 10% nav iespeejams efektiivi kugjot. taapeec izgudroja citus liidzekljus kaa efektiivi paarvietoties. bet te peeshknji kaadi gudrinieki no amerikas iedomaajushies ko jaunu izgudrojushi. no taas zemes visaadus briinumus var sagaidiit pat to kaa no 1.5V baterijas TV skatiities (Youtubee viens taads gabals bija).

PS
mjaa nenocietos. domaajushi buutu mazliet citaa virzienaa - energotaupiishanaa. jo pasaulee pietiek grandu kas gjeneru izstraadee specializeejushies. jaunu avotu ir stipri gruutaak atklaat nekaa veidu kaa ietaupiit.

----------


## Epis

Tās standart 3 spārnu dzirnavas jau tehnoloģiski ir sasniegušas visus savus price/performance limitus un tur neko vairāk izspiest nevar no tāda tipa tehnloģijas, tādēļ arī visa attīstība tagat virzās uz vertikālo asu dzirnavām, un nestandarta, jo šeit ir Potenciāls, ja nebūtu tā potenciāla tad neviens neko tur nedarītu, bet cik skatos tad visi jaunie izgudrojumi,konstrukcijas ir tieši vertikālajās, kā piemēram tās Helixturbīnas, un šeit viena baigi intresantā kuru var likt uz mājas jumtiem un izmantot jumta slīpuma konstrukciju kā  vēja savācēju, ja kas šitāda tipa idejas izmantot celtnes, ēkas, jumtus vēju novirzīsānai ir daudz efektīvākas un tas jau ir pavisam cits price/performance, bet lai to realizētu ir jāspēj ģenerēt no nevienmērīga vēja uz ko nav spējīgas tās morāli novecojušās 3spārnu standart dzirnavas. 

šeit labs youtube vidaks http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPuWSBYM ... re=related
un šeit firma kas tirgos tādas horizontālās uz jumta liekamās turbīnas  ::  http://www.aerotecture.com/

kautko tādu varētu reāli uztaisīt un ja spārnu vietā izmanto kādu plēvi tad tas iznāktu pavisam lēti  ::   + ja tas ir uz mājas jumpta tad var mierīgi uzmontēt papildus vēja savācēj, novirzītāj elementus (no kādam lētām OSB plāksnēm vai arī plēves auduma burām, karoši šeit var domāt, darīt visu ko vien var iedomāties lai tik palielinātu plūstošā vēja daudzumu uz turbīnu.  ::  
principā būvējot kādu privātmāju jau projektā ir jāieprojektē tāds jumts lai uz viņa varētu uzstelēt tādu vienu,divas helix turbīnas, labāk tomēr vertikālās, bet var arī horizontālās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Mazs ieskats milzīgajās reduktoru cenās:

tas gan nav īsti vēja ģeneratoram domāts, bet varētu būt - ass diametrs 11cm, zobrati no auto riteņa piedziņas

pagaidām izmaksu
kopējā summa Ls70

----------


## sharps

Epi tu tikai veic kaut kaadus pienjeemumus par to ka tas un tas ir moraali novecojis. pirms kaut ko pienjem papeeti reaalo situaaciju nevis vadies no youtubes. nevajag pienjemt ka kaads kaut ko kaadreiz razhos un ka tam ir potenciaals. pirms tam dereetu tomeer iedziljinaaties ljoti daudzaas siikaas tehniskaas detaljaas  un tikai tad tu sapratiisi vai tam ir potenciaals vai nee.
var te muti dzeseet par sviestainaam idejaam un zaudeet laiku. bet vai tas ir taa veerts, lai tanii pashaa laikaa uzliktu 3 spaarnu gjeneri, kas jau reaali funkcionee?

PS
vajag uz lietaam skatiities reaali. vienaa vietaa fiziku drusku piechakareet var, bet citaa vietaa vinja to dekjiiti tikpat pavilks uz savu pusi. cik garsh tik plats.
piemeers  E=mv^2/2  cik uz aatrumu ieguusi tik uz masu un konstrukcijas izturiibu zaudeesi. beigaas arii cenaa.
ieteiktu palasiities sho te http://snim.flybb.ru/.

----------


## Raimonds1

Pilnigi pareizi, tāpēc, jautājumā par reduktoriem, vajag painteresēties par reālām cenām.

----------


## sharps

> Pilnigi pareizi, tāpēc, jautājumā par reduktoriem, vajag painteresēties par reālām cenām.


 
protams protams un kaadu ietekmi tas dos uz griezes momentu un lietderiibas koeficientu. un vai maz ar doto reduktoru pie 7metri pagrieziisi laapstinjas.

----------

